# Stable Reviews - Alberta



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't personally have experience with any of those four, but back when I was searching for barns to ride at, I was considering checking out Spoons but didn't really look into it too much because I had a long list of other barns I was looking at. So I just asked around a little and had a friend who had gone to check it out and they all said they weren't to impressed with them.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

DO NOT go to Rafter Diamond K. I cheacked it out, and the guy who runs it is extrememly rude. If you dont do things exactly the way he wants them you get treated like crap.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I've researched and been to a lot into the stables in the Edmonton area and a few in the Calgary area. If anyone would like some information about any in particular that I may know about or about any suggestions, please PM me. However, I will no publicly review or criticize a stable in the thread. I know mainly about english stables.


----------

